
Collaborate Online and Offline with Overleaf and Git (beta) - anu_gupta
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/195-new-collaborate-online-and-offline-with-overleaf-and-git-beta#.VOGxvYaQGrX
======
JohnHammersley
Thanks for posting this - you can find the repo for the git-bridge at
[https://github.com/winstonli/writelatex-git-
bridge](https://github.com/winstonli/writelatex-git-bridge) \- it was created
by a group of Imperial College London CS students who worked with us over the
past few months (I'm one of Overleaf's founders).

